# HMS Neptune 1939



## Leilani (Jul 24, 2021)

I am trying to reseach my grandfather Alfred Charles Cooper .
He was SA and joins the British Navy in 1933 -1945.
I have him registered in Simonstown Cape on HMS Neptune in 1939.
He married Joan Mary Cooper in Plymouth in 1945.
Returning to South Africa around March 1946 possibly on the Empress of Scotland to Durban.
Any help appreciated

Leilani


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome,
A good place to start. WW2 RN service records are still with the MOD. Be prepared for a wait.





Get a copy of military service records


Get military service records for the army, Royal Navy, Royal Marines or RAF from 1920 - who can apply, how long it takes, cost, how to apply




www.gov.uk




EMPRESS OF SCOTLAND sailed Liverpool 16/01/1946 arrived Durban 06/02/1946. Thats the only voyage I can find Liverpool/Durban for 1946. Others may know more.
regards
Roger


----------

